# Slingshot hunting anyone?



## rubicon_in_ga (Dec 19, 2008)

Aside from when we were kids, anybody ever tried hunting with a slingshot?  I've got two, a Tru-Mark and a Marksman, both with wrist braces, and they seem pretty accurate with 3/8" and 1/2" marbles, though I haven't tried with anything heavier, like steel shot. 

Just wondering if they'd be legal for hunting small game like squirrels (maybe considered a 'primitive weapon?') and if so, what range and size shot should I practice with and use for hunting?


----------



## Broncoxlt (Dec 19, 2008)

when I was 8 I killed tree rats with my marksmen slingshot usein 3/4inch ball bearings as ammo


----------



## fishtail (Dec 21, 2008)

Even though they have made air rifles legal for small game, slingshots ain't allowed.


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 21, 2008)

I saw Jeremiah Johnson's bride take a pheasant last night w/ a rock...but that's Hollywood!
cw


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 21, 2008)

I saw Jeremiah Johnson's bride take a pheasant last night w/ a rock...but that's Hollywood!
cw


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a video of folks squirrel hunting with dogs and slingshots.They are also killing rabbits with slingshots.In front of a pack of beagles!


----------



## Killdee (Dec 21, 2008)

We used to shot squirrels and rabbits with a homemade flip and ball bearings. Didnt kill many but it was hunting at its best. Red inter tube rubber was best but was about gone when I came up.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Dec 23, 2008)

I shot thousands of rocks, acorns, and crabapples out of my Marksman sling shot over the years.  Back before nurses started using those big flat pieces of rubber for tourniquets, they used to use surgical tubing.  My mom kept me supplied with that, and my grandfather made the leather pockets and tied the tubes for me.  I came really close to lots of squirrels and birds, but I don't remember ever actually killing one.  I was too cheap to buy ball bearings or marbles.  Those would probably have been much more accurate.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 23, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> I have a video of folks squirrel hunting with dogs and slingshots.They are also killing rabbits with slingshots.In front of a pack of beagles!



I'd sure like to get those guys to come to the Youth Hunts we're having! Would it be possible for you to put me in touch with them?


----------



## Al33 (Dec 23, 2008)

I love shooting my flips. Very much like shooting a traditional bow instinctively. If you keep every thing consistent (anchor, flip arm up, release, and of course ammo) you can me amazingly accurate with them.

I have a Marksman with the wrists brace but do not care for it. I prefer making my own and buy the pre-assembled bands and pouch and add them to my wooden frames. I do have one made of aluminum that I bought and really like. It carries ammo inside the handle which is very handy.

I prefer shooting the lighter 1/4" steel shot and you buy it in bulk pretty cheap. It flies hard and fast and will kill just about anything.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 23, 2008)

Those are NICE,Al!


----------



## cotton top (Dec 26, 2008)

Wish I knew how to post a picture on this forum, I would like to show one of my old ones that has been there and done a service to me rabbit hunting and squirrel hunting. I am sorry that it has been deemed illegal to use them on small game.

 Anyway good luck with your wrist rockets. BSM


----------



## danmc (Dec 26, 2008)

cotton top said:


> Wish I knew how to post a picture on this forum, I would like to show one of my old ones that has been there and done a service to me rabbit hunting and squirrel hunting. I am sorry that it has been deemed illegal to use them on small game.
> 
> Anyway good luck with your wrist rockets. BSM



My understanding of how it works is that the legislature has a list of what weapons are legal for small game and then anything else isn't.  The DNR has to follow the state laws then for their regs.  So it's not that sling shots are singled out as illegal.  They're just caught up in the same problem as blowguns.   I actually had a state senator agree that it would be reasonable to allow blowgun hunting but when it came time to actually help get it done he suddenly didn't want to talk to me any more.  Oh well...


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 26, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> I have a video of folks squirrel hunting with dogs and slingshots.They are also killing rabbits with slingshots.In front of a pack of beagles!



Did you see post #9?


----------



## bobman (Dec 26, 2008)

acorns are perfect for shooting your brothers


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 26, 2008)

bobman said:


> acorns are perfect for shooting your brothers



I can still hear momma hollerin'  "Y'all better STOP that - you're gonna put somebody's eye out!! "

It's a miracle I grew up without a put-out eye,a broken neck,or pneumonia!


----------



## Otis (Dec 26, 2008)

lets just say the neighbor's cats don't come to visit as much as they use to 

I have shot them since I was 6 or 7. You can do many things with them. I had one in Iraq that I shot to pass time on slow days.


----------



## confederate (Jan 4, 2009)

CHECK OUT THE SLING SHOT MAN ! YOU WONT BELIEVE IT !

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=9ieWrWLjii0


----------



## bluedvl11 (Jan 6, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## Ole Dog (Jan 6, 2009)

I shot a dove with my marksman wrist rocket with a china berry when I was a kid. Must have been a lucky shot because it dropped like a hot rock. My Mom came right out with her sissors and cut both bands and handed it back to me. I promptly rode my bike to K-Mart and got a replacement. My brother and Iused to have wars with big marshmellows and grapes. Both will put a nice bruise on you.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I had an old Indian neighbor who brought a dead woodpecker over to my Mother.  He told her he used to shoot birds when he was a boy too, but now "we" know better.  Later she just rolled her eyes.  They both knew who shot that bird, I was just sorry it flew to his house to die.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 8, 2009)

only as a kid


----------



## oldman 45 (Jan 9, 2009)

I had a neighbor back in the 60's that shot a flip, he melted lead into small squares the size of a cats eye marble, he would shoot hawks pigeons and every thing else, man he was deadly, and if there is a notation on no flips allowed for squirrels in Ga, post it for me, I am under the impression that if it will kill use it.


----------

